
Show HN: Scary Productive – Aversion therapy for your procrastination problems - micael_dias
https://www.scaryproductive.com
======
micael_dias
Hi all,

Scary Productive is a browser extension that lets you block websites you
shouldn't visit.

The twist is, when you do visit a website you shouldn't, a video plays that
scares the hell out of you.

The Chrome extension is ready for download.

Firefox and Opera are pending approval in their respective stores.

Any feedback is appreciated.

~~~
djvdorp
Is there a demo video available for this?

~~~
micael_dias
There you go!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfPNoVGTUs0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfPNoVGTUs0)

